# Vaping And Weight



## mohamed (16/3/14)

Hi everyone.has any of the vapours on this forum noticed weight gain after quitting stinkies and started vaping? although i have only cut down from a pack a day to about 3 a day 
And over the last 2 days no stinkies what so ever .i have noticed an icrease in weight gain gradually over the last few months.not that im complaining my wife extremely happy went from around 70kgs now 75kgs.just something i was thinking about and the question might have been asked on this forum that i missed.any feedback would be appreciated 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

mohamed said:


> Hi everyone.has any of the vapours on this forum noticed weight gain after quitting stinkies and started vaping? although i have only cut down from a pack a day to about 3 a day
> And over the last 2 days no stinkies what so ever .i have noticed an icrease in weight gain gradually over the last few months.not that im complaining my wife extremely happy went from around 70kgs now 75kgs.just something i was thinking about and the question might have been asked on this forum that i missed.any feedback would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I would think that weight gain would occur as there is no longer a suppressant in your habits. Smoking is an appetite suppressant so food consumption could have gone up without noticing. 

Try and track what your eating habits are now since you have started vaping exclusively and if possible compare that to your eating habits when you were smoking. 

I have also noticed a mild weight gain as well an have nailed it down to 2 things, I exercise less as I prefer playing with my vape gear than going to gym (yeah I know I need to find a balance) and my appetite has come back to normal since I have started vaping.

Also I would think that eating habits would have changed as well in terms of what we eat as our taste buds have awaken again and now we can taste all the wonderful flavours out there, so perhaps junk food consumption has increased.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

@mohamed as it was not my first time quitting, I double check what I eat this time round. In the past month+ I actually lost 1,5kg. I think each persons body reacts differently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Good question that. I have not gained any weight nor lost any, but was chubby enough as it was. That was the case for about the first 5 months. Since middle December being on the "ryk en lekker" Real Meal Revolution eat plan and have lost a whopping 11 kg. Follow this plan quite meticulously, except for still having muesli (with yoghurt) for breakfast - found we needed those carbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/3/14)

Since I started vapeing, I've picked up 15kg and lost 5kg again. But I can say it has nothing to do with switching from cigarettes to e-cigs. Its all about all the lekker yummy stuff I've been munching...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/3/14)

I've also gained weight but I was getting lazy and not doing any form of exercise so maybe its a combo of both and the fact that food is tasting so much better. Time to go do some outside activities and watch the eating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

I also gained weight and the fact that VG converts to sugar could be the reason. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Melinda (16/3/14)

Ugh just reminded me I need to get back on my treadmill....thanks for nothing guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

I have lost weight since i switched to vaping. 

But i have been quite careful with my eating and have done quite a bit of exercise. 

My weight is very sensitive to what i eat. Thats about 80% of weight loss for me. Exercise is the other 20%. 

I have heard that most people who quit smoking gain weight (not talking about switching to vaping just quitting smoking) apparently it has to do with eating more especially snack food as a substitute for cigarettes. I assume switching to vaping is better since you already have a substitute. 

Fascinating topic though

Bottom line for me -- If calories in is less than calories out then weight goes down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I also gained weight and the *fact that VG converts to sugar* could be the reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Is that a fact? I have not picked that up. Only that it metabolizes differently than sugar and does not raise blood sugar levels. And that this process results in the production of CO2 and H2O and is a quite normal, common, and natural catabolic process. Do you maybe have a link to that info?


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

It's a hard fact. Quote " the glycerol component can be converted into glucose by the liver" link http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

@Gizmo - Are you saying that VG gets absorbed into you and you get the calories like if you ate sugar?

If that is what you are saying then i am shocked. Wow. Imagine that. I suppose 4 ml is not that much anyway


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

Just that it gets converted to a simple suger in the metabolism. So you can gain weight. Sharri and I both gained weight from electronic cigarettes.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

More facts http://www.vapertrain.com/page/vge

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Oops, that is not good
I suppose that is not good for the vaping industry

I wonder how much sugar equivalent sugar is in say 5ml of 50/50 juice, ie 2.5 ml of VG. Cant be that much though.


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

Just depends on how much you vape. Anyway for diabetics please be careful As used in foods, glycerol is categorized by the American Dietetic Association as a carbohydrate.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> It's a hard fact. Quote " the glycerol component can be converted into glucose by the liver" link http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Seems, if you are a heavy vaper, would be around 3 grams of glucose per day at most, if you ignore that you exhale some of it.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Thanks @Gizmo 

An extract from the vapertrain article: (i have made the interesting parts bold)

Glycerin is widely used in the food industry for two main reasons: *it has a sweet taste, but has fewer calories than sugar*; and it is hygroscopic, that is, it absorbs moisture from the air. 

*It is therefore used both to sweeten foods and to keep them moist. 

The compound is metabolized more slowly than sucrose, the type of sugar mostcommonly found in candy and in processed foods, and therefore does not have such a dramatic effect on blood sugar levels. *

It also does not contribute to bacterial tooth decay. 
Foods marketed as being low in carbohydrates are often sweetened with glycerin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Hmmm.... Interesting indeed.


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Gizmo
> 
> An extract from the vapertrain article: (i have made the interesting parts bold)
> 
> ...


Thank you. That is useful.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Ok, sugar has 4 calories per gram. Lets assume 1 gram per ml. 

So if you vaped say 5 ml per day of 50/50 juice, or no lets just assume 100% VG juice, that would be 20 calories. 
And its actually less since you probably exhale a portion as @Matthee pointed out above. 

So even if you vaped double that or 10ml per day, it would only be 40 calories per day at the absolute max. 

Sorry @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, very unlikely your weight gain was from the sugar in the vape juice 
20 or 40 calories per day is microscopic versus the average daily metabolic rate of around 2,000 or therebouts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/3/14)

Just my 2 cents... In the full year that I've been vaping I dropped 30kg with a healthier lifestyle change. There has been no difference in vaping from smoking to me personally. I think if I just stopped smoking and didn't have a replacement for the habit then it would have been a different story. IMO I don't believe that vaping affects weight, it should actually assist in not picking up weight related to quitting smoking. Just to add, I found vaping to be good for mental health as well due to it being such an exciting addictive hobby 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Well said @JB1987 
I agree with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (16/3/14)

Something to keep in mind is that smoking causes your blood glucose level to rise. It also means that as an ex-smoker, your body has most likely built up some insulin resistance to compensate for the high glucose level. That is why many people crave sweets when they quit smoking and you may find it takes more food to feel satiated. I am not sure how vaping compares in this regard though as I cannot remember which compound in tobacco smoke causes the rise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/14)

mohamed said:


> Hi everyone.has any of the vapours on this forum noticed weight gain after quitting stinkies and started vaping? although i have only cut down from a pack a day to about 3 a day
> And over the last 2 days no stinkies what so ever .i have noticed an icrease in weight gain gradually over the last few months.not that im complaining my wife extremely happy went from around 70kgs now 75kgs.just something i was thinking about and the question might have been asked on this forum that i missed.any feedback would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Yip posted something similar when the forum first started i have noticed a drastic change in my weight and the only thing that has changed os the fact that I am vaping instead of smoking! Even considered going back to stinkies because of how much weight i've gained... but that would just be silly


----------



## mohamed (16/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Is that a fact? I have not picked that up. Only that it metabolizes differently than sugar and does not raise blood sugar levels. And that this process results in the production of CO2 and H2O and is a quite normal, common, and natural catabolic process. Do you maybe have a link to that info?


Could possibly be yhat it converts to sugar since i can recall i loved in the days my mum use to rub glycerine in my mouth the warmth and sweetness oh so nice.seems as if she prepared me for vaping those days already .lol i love 100 percent vg juice 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/14)

I have put on quite a few kg's since I started vaping. part of it is my unhealthy eating ways at times, but definitely due to vaping. I have a uncle I converted who stopped vaping due to weight gain and after two months of stinkies again he is back to normal weight. i would rather be clump then turn bacl to stinkies

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Could be something else, not the calories from the vape juice

But nicotine and the concoction of chemicals from stinkies i think raises one's metabolism slightly. I know that real smoking raises the heart rate slightly. 

Perhaps the nicotine from vaping is less and its effect on our metabolism is less. 

So maybe switching from smoking to vaping leads to a slight slowdown in the metabolism. This could lead to weight gain, although i am not sure how big the impact is. 

These are just my views, i dont know any of the above as fact


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

I'm sure from reading all the posts above, that if we control our food intake, especially junk food & sweets, an effort to exercise, and take enough vitamins and minerals to curb cravings, no one should gain weight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

We need Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos to comment here.....


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/14)

I have a slow metabolism

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> I'm sure from reading all the posts above, that if we control our food intake, especially junk food & sweets, an effort to exercise, and take enough vitamins and minerals to curb cravings, no one should gain weight.


true that is why I comited to go back to gym

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

The only healthy way to increase metabolism is by exercise.


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

I think i am gonna take my dripper to gym tomorrow

Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mohamed (16/3/14)

Im definitely starting with some form of excercise tomorrow .boxing bag time to play!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/14)

I get enough exercise everyday trying to catch my naughty husky when she decides to go for a run around the neighborhood when the gate opens


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just depends on how much you vape. Anyway for diabetics please be careful As used in foods, glycerol is categorized by the American Dietetic Association as a carbohydrate.



Not kewl at all... I'm a Type 2 Diabetic... I haven't noticed a weight gain yet but maybe it's still early days... But I'm certainly gonna keep my eye on my sugar levels!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. Seems, if you are a heavy vaper, would be around 3 grams of glucose per day at most, if you ignore that you exhale some of it.



Phew! Thanks Andre! That's a relief!


----------



## Hein510 (16/3/14)

I think that while vaping and being off the stinkies, everything smells better, everything tastes better and then when you would have eaten 1 or 2 you over indulge cause it just tastes so much damn better!

When my dad quit smoking back then, there was no such thing as vaping and he put on weight!! taste and smell improves and overindulging jumps in the play!


----------



## Hein510 (16/3/14)

anyway I have a excuse!
Men tend to put on weight when their wifes are expecting a girl! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Keyaam (16/3/14)

Come ride with us cvs. You will lose the weight in no time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (16/3/14)

My experience has been weight loss since I started vaping.

But that ties in with almost complete removal of alcohol from diet, cycling about 300km while on holiday and doing 4 crossfit classes a week since January 

I think that the nicotine still acts as an appetite suppressant though

Get some weight training into your exercise sessions - it can increase your metabolism for periods of up to 24 hours, where as the minute you stop doing cardio the stimulation to your metabolism stops - you do need both though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

i havent gained any weight.

i started this no carb diet a week ago, and already lost 2 kgs


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i havent gained any weight.
> 
> i started this no carb diet a week ago, and already lost 2 kgs


Awesome, you lose a lot in the first month, then slowly, which is better imo. Are you using the Tim Noakes book?


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, you lose a lot in the first month, then slowly, which is better imo. Are you using the Tim Noakes book?



nope no book.

im a guy that used to eat rice every single day, and there must be a side of potatoes somewhere as well.

so i just cut that out, as well as any junk food. i have my cheat days tho, but definitely not as bad as i used to be.

thats all i changed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

